# Lrp flow works team input



## KevinGannaway (May 1, 2015)

Is the lrp flow works team a good esc to run in a b44.2 on indoor clay track I got the esc with a x20 8.5 motor in a b44.2 I bought it dose not have the power my b44.1 has its got a speed passion 1.1pro with 8.5 is there something I'm missing or should I sell the pep and get more sp esc's


----------



## Polardoo (Feb 21, 2015)

KevinGannaway said:


> Is the lrp flow works team a good esc to run in a b44.2 on indoor clay track I got the esc with a x20 8.5 motor in a b44.2 I bought it dose not have the power my b44.1 has its got a speed passion 1.1pro with 8.5 is there something I'm missing or should I sell the pep and get more sp esc's


I run the flow in my D413 with a 6.5 turn and love it! It did start glitching after 8 or 9 months but they replaced it even thought it was out of warranty. New one has been going strong all winter. Get the programming cable its worth every penny.

Jay


----------

